# Drum Clock



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Way back in the '70s, (or was it '80s), my wife bought me a drum clock made of black plastic, inside a clear plastics drum-shaped case. It had three dials, top, bottom and circumference. A port was in the base for an AA cell, and the thing had been developed by a London dentist. It lasted a couple of years, then was filed in the dustbin.

Have Googled like mad to see if there is another...without success. Anyone have one, be interested to see if they are still made?

Many thanks,

Over and out

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Brain-dead when I wrote the above! The clock was called the "Omniclock" (one word). Have Googled again, but can't find it - plenty of Omni Clocks but not as a single word.

Herlock Sholmes

failed detective

Mike


----------

